# [SOLVED]zanikająca sieć

## znal

Problem polega na tym, że po kilku minutach od startu sieć zanika, tzn. strony www się nie ładują, pingi nigdzie nie przechodzą, ssh zwraca "no route to host", pojawił się po uaktualnieniu kernela do 2.6.29, ale po powrocie do 2.6.28 jest jeszcze gorzej, sieć praktycznie w ogóle nie działa (komunikat j.w. w ssh przy montowaniu dysków sieciowych na starcie), przechodzi może 1 ping na kilkaset.

Jedyne co pomaga to restart kompa.

Wykluczam problemy ze sprzętem i łączem (piszę tego posta z windy na tym samym kompie), dispatch-conf był robiony.

Lista pakietów emergowanych razem z tamtym kernelem wyciągnięta z /var/log/emerge.log:

```
(app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.11::/usr/portage/app-crypt/gnupg/gnupg-2.0.11.ebuild)

(app-portage/portage-utils-0.2::/usr/portage/app-portage/portage-utils/portage-utils-0.2.ebuild)

(dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8k::/usr/portage/dev-libs/openssl/openssl-0.9.8k.ebuild)

(dev-util/cmake-2.6.3-r1::/usr/local/portage/layman/kde-testing/dev-util/cmake/cmake-2.6.3-r1.ebuild)

(dev-util/subversion-1.7_pre36745::/usr/local/portage/layman/Eaedificata/dev-util/subversion/subversion-1.7_pre36745.ebuild)

(net-dns/libidn-1.13::/usr/portage/net-dns/libidn/libidn-1.13.ebuild)

(net-firewall/iptables-1.4.3.1::/usr/portage/net-firewall/iptables/iptables-1.4.3.1.ebuild)

(sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2::/usr/portage/sys-devel/gcc/gcc-4.3.3-r2.ebuild)

(sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.29::/usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.29.ebuild)

(sys-libs/db-4.6.21_p4::/usr/portage/sys-libs/db/db-4.6.21_p4.ebuild)

(sys-libs/gpm-1.20.6::/usr/portage/sys-libs/gpm/gpm-1.20.6.ebuild)

(sys-libs/timezone-data-2009d::/usr/portage/sys-libs/timezone-data/timezone-data-2009d.ebuild)
```

Iptables nie uruchomione, brak regułek, domyślna polityka ACCEPT wszędzie, zresztą po jego odmergowaniu problem nie zniknął.

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.3_pre13150 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.3, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.29-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_5000+-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 28 Mar 2009 13:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p10-r1

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.7

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r2

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.3-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.28-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/4.2/env /usr/kde/4.2/share/config /usr/kde/4.2/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.po.opole.pl http://ftp.roedu.net/pub/mirrors/gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.inode.at/ http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/Eaedificata /usr/local/portage/layman/roslin /usr/local/portage/layman/x11 /usr/local/portage/layman/kde-testing /usr/local/portage/other"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext acl acpi alsa amd64 branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups custom-optimization dbus djvu dri dvd dvdr dvdread emboss evo fam fbcon firefox fortran gdbm gif gstreamer gtk hal iconv isdnlog java5 java6 jpeg kde kdeprefix libnotify lzma mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses network nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection reiserfs sdl session spl sse sse2 sse3 ssl svg symlink sysfs syslog tcpd threads tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis xcomposite xinetd xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LINGUAS="pl" LIRC_DEVICES="serial" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia fbdev"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

/etc/conf.d/net

```
config_eth0="10.0.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 10.0.0.255"

routes_eth0="default via 10.0.0.1"
```

konfig kernela: http://wklej.org/id/71991/Last edited by znal on Thu Apr 02, 2009 7:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## michal1990

Może jakiś dhcpd chodzi w tle?

----------

## Andry77

Tez mam to samo przy 2.6.29, ale po powrocie do 2.6.28 działa poprawnie.

Pewnie trzeba poczekac jeszcze a aktualizacje czegos.

----------

## michal1990

Jaka karta sieciowa? 

Spróboj może wyłączyć demona net.eth0 i skonfigurować sieć ręcznie.

----------

## znal

- dhcp nie jest włączone, nie jest nawet zainstalowane

- niestety tak jak pisałem, zaladowanie starego kernela pogarsza jeszcze sprawę, próbowałem kilku roznych 2.6.28

- sieciówka to nvidia zintegrowana w gf8200 (MCP78S)

- gdy sieć już zaniknie to pingi nie dochodzą nigdzie (nawet na własny adres sieciówki), wyłączenie net.eth0 i ręczne postawienie eth0 przez ifconfig zmienia tylko tyle, że pingi na własne ip dochodzą, niestety nigdzie indziej już nie

----------

## Exil

co pokazuje dmesg jak zniknie sieć?

----------

## SlashBeast

wielu ludzia forcedeth przestaje dzialac na 2.6.29, polecam zgloszenie buga na buggera kernel.org.

----------

## znal

Nic w dmesgu sie nie pojawia. Zauważyłem tylko, że zanik zdarza się tym później im mniej danych było do tej pory przesłanych przez sieć.

Próbowałem jeszcze powrócić do 2.6.28-r2 r3 i r4, ale na nich sieć w ogóle nie działa, chociaż wcześniej działała :/ Objawy są identyczne jak po zaniku na 2.6.29, więc musi być jeszcze gdzieś inna przyczyna. Sprawdziłem jeszcze config-archive czy oby napewno nie zepsułem nic w /etc, ale żaden konfig nie był zmieniany.

Co można zrobić oprócz chroota z live-cd/usb i downgrade zainstalowanych wtedy pakietów?

----------

## mbar

Niestety, 2.6.29 jest mocno niedopieczony. U mnie na serwerze po przejściu 28 -> 29 jest kupa różnych drobnych problemów właśnie z siecią (np. kernelowy madwifi się nie ładuje, bo niby brakuje ładowania modułów -- a jest to włączone). Wróciłem do 28 i myślę, że 29 zamaskuję na stałe.

Może 30 będzie lepszy.

----------

## znal

Problem chyba sam się rozwiązał po upgrade nvidia-drivers z 180.41 na 180.44, może coś się gryzło z sieciówką   :Rolling Eyes:  Jak narazie przez parę godzin sieć cały czas stoi, ale wstrzymam się jeszcze trochę z zaznaczeniem [SOLVED]. 

Kernel to gentoo-sources-2.6.28-r4, też zamaskowałem to 2.6.29, ale z innego powodu - nie działa mi na nim device-mapper.

----------

## SlashBeast

 *znal wrote:*   

> Problem chyba sam się rozwiązał po upgrade nvidia-drivers z 180.41 na 180.44, może coś się gryzło z sieciówką   Jak narazie przez parę godzin sieć cały czas stoi, ale wstrzymam się jeszcze trochę z zaznaczeniem [SOLVED]. 
> 
> Kernel to gentoo-sources-2.6.28-r4, też zamaskowałem to 2.6.29, ale z innego powodu - nie działa mi na nim device-mapper.

 

A cos konkretniejszego niz 'device-mapper' powiesz? Uzywam dmcrypta ktory uzywa device mappera i z nim na 2.6.29 nie mialem problemu.

----------

## tytanick

Witam, tez mam ten problem, najlepierw myslalem ze to cos z jądrem, potem raz w windowsie 7 mi padla siec to stwierdzilem ze chyba sieciówka się rąbnęła, ale skoro mowicie ze tez macie taki problem to chyba siecowka dalej jest sprawna, potem obadam dokladniej to i sprawdze z tym upgradem sterownikow nvidii - chociaz co ma koza do konia ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## znal

Jeśli chodzi o device-mapper to dokładnie truecrypt nie działał, nie pamiętam już dokładnie co wywalał, ale był błąd dot. ioctl przy montowaniu woluminu.

Też się trochę zdziwiłem, że nvidia-drivers było winne.

----------

## SlashBeast

 *znal wrote:*   

> Jeśli chodzi o device-mapper to dokładnie truecrypt nie działał, nie pamiętam już dokładnie co wywalał, ale był błąd dot. ioctl przy montowaniu woluminu.
> 
> Też się trochę zdziwiłem, że nvidia-drivers było winne.

 

To jest błąd Truecrypta, nie devicemappera. Z wersji na wersje dodaja cos, odejmuja, psuja i potem takie efekty. Mi od 6.0a wszystkie nowsze wersje przy montowaniu zwracaly  blad ioctl, dmcrypt zalatwil sprawe. ergo - TC ssie.

----------

## tytanick

jaki lol, zainstalowalem te sterowniki x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.44 i rzeczywiscie nie mam tego problemu zanikania sieci na jądrze 2.6.29  :Very Happy: 

tylko pytanie jedno - WTF ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gall

Z tego co widzę diabeł tasmański jakoś szczególnie nie będzie zadowolony z wersji której nadano jego imię.

----------

